# Midget Krate



## ddmrk (Mar 30, 2016)

just finished new project


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice! Looks like it just came from the store.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 30, 2016)

Way cool.my friends from Frisco Bay Stingrays built one out of a Lil Tiger.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

That *is* way kool!


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 31, 2016)

That turned out really great! Who is the rider?


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 31, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Way cool.my friends from Frisco Bay Stingrays built one out of a Lil Tiger.



Any pics of that? My dad and I built a Lil Ghost about 12 years ago. It was sold not long after and ended up in California. I did a Google search and was able to find a pic.




OP: that midget is cool!


----------



## ddmrk (Apr 1, 2016)

wow that is a kool little ghost


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 1, 2016)

ddmrk said:


> wow that is a kool little ghost



Thanks! I had a red one I was going to make into a Lil Apple, but got rid of it late last year in a trade... Kind of regret it now, but I know where it is and could get it back easily.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 4, 2016)

I know someone who did this same thing but as a 5 speed with stik shift and shocks. Cool


----------



## ddmrk (Apr 5, 2016)

working on putting the rear sissy bar shocks and front atum wheels


----------



## ddmrk (Apr 9, 2016)

Well the UPGRADES are done atom wheels is on so is the rear sissy bar


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 10, 2016)

That's the coolest little bike I've seen , great work


----------



## ddmrk (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you for the compliment


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

These miniatures are really neat!


----------

